# Baby shower ideas?



## Shereen (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi guys,

I have a very close friend that just ordered 40 bars for her baby shower and I want to do something special.
Any ideas for different shades of pink and yummy scents?
TIA
Shereen


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Pink Sugar and Blue Sugar? But because of the discoloration I'd tie pretty pink & blue gingham fabric strips or ribbons around the bars.


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

Lavender is a great baby scent. Relaxing and soothing. I know that when I want to get something for mom to use with the newest bay Lavender is the best scent.


----------



## kidsngarden (Oct 28, 2007)

I've done bars for showers that I made paper band wraps out of baby themed scrapbooking papers with labels in coordinating colors that say something like "from Lisa's shower to yours" At the showers I have done I just had a variety of my best sellers per the Mom's request. That way there are fragrances to appeal to everyone. I wanted to make a cutesy fragrance, but they haven't wanted it so far.


----------



## Nigilover (Oct 29, 2007)

I am a grandma now and I used to use Baby Magic on the my kids as babies. Flickers has a fragrance that smells just like it called Baby Lotion. Soaps CP great, no discoloration.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Lavender with chamomile extract.. very soothing and calming for babies. Not strong, just a little hint of lavender.. will do.. I would make an olive oil, cocoa butter soap recipe... so soothing.. lavender doesn't discolor, so you could make the soaps pink and blue, green, yellow.. pale colors.. You could go to candy stores and get molds for candies.. little soaps. they have baby animals in molds at most candy stores where the soaps are small 1 to 2 oz.. frogs, elephants.. teddy bears etc.
Barbara


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

:yeahthat The Chamomile and lavender work well with warm water to soothe colicy babies. Lindsey was quite a colicy baby and that really worked.


----------



## Carolyn (Oct 27, 2007)

Lavender and chamomile are really nice, we also got Baby Love from Susan that smells just like the baby lotion, at least we think so. Carolyn


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

Catnip and chamomile are also good. I use it in a bath tea though and haven't tried it in soap yet.


----------

